# GO STARR!!!!



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey hun 
just a little thread to cheer you on your way to mummyhood!
hope all goes smoothly tomorrow..not long now till you hold your little beauty in your arms 
is dh gonna post or do you want someone to do the honours if he texts?

loadsa love sweetie 

kj xxxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck Starr (although you don't need luck!)

Looking forward to hearing the good news


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Al the best for tommorrow, your will love it  

Cants wait to see photos of your lovely daughter who I am sure will be just scrummy  

Good luck I hope it all goes smoothly -  and it will

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Good Luck Starr!

I've been following your news these last 9 months and can't believe the big day is almost here.

Wishing you a Happy Baby Day! Enjoy the wonderful experience of meeting your little girl.

Can't wait to hear all about her


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*GO STARR!!!! *   

Wishing you lots of love and luck as you embark on your new journey into motherhood.

It's been a long time coming but I'm sure she will be well worth the wait.

Enjoy every moment 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr  
Ooooooooh sweetheart your dream is almost real. Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow        I'm sure everything will go perfectly & you'll have your new baby daughter in your arms in no time at all 

As Murtle said, it's been a long emotional journey to get here but once you see your beautiful daughter gazing up at you tomorrow, it will have all been worth it  I can't wait to log onto your news.

Lots of love to you & DH,

Erica.


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Good luck Starr!!!!

We're with you all the way.   

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Good luck honey - can't wait to read your news!      The  's on its way at last and  will soon be here - YIPPEEE!!!!
Rooting for you! 

Loads of love
Molly xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr 

Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and waiting to hear your news.

Jus think, hopefully, this time tomorrow you will have your beautiful baby daughter in your arms staring lovingly at her mummy and daddy

wishing you all the best hun

Lots of love to you and DH

Love 

K, R and M
xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks KJ... you really know how to make me well up...

Thanks to you all for all your support and love over the last 3 years... would never have made it on my own. 

Candy's gonna post my news so hopefully this time tommorow the wait will be over. Still can't quite believe it.

Love you all 

Me xxxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Best of luck for tomorrow Starr - looking forward to reading your wonderful news!

Enjoy every second of meeting your brand new baby girl.

Love

Amanda x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

What an exciting day, how will any of us sleep tommorow, can't wait to post your news starr it is such an honour, praying everything goes ok, its only natural to worry until bub is in your arms, then the real worrying starts xxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Good Luck hunny bun!!  I can't wait to hear your news!!!!

Minkey xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

HURRAH, HURRAH FOR STARR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Sending you lots of love and              for tomorrow. You've come a long, long way hunny. You deserve this so much.
Give your wee daughter a big kiss from us!
Much love,
Claire, Hamish and Eve xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Wooohoooo Go Starr Go.

The waiting is so nearly over sweetpea.

Bet she's gorge!

Good luck - it'll be a piece of cake xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

what a day tomorrow will be   

Starr - What an honour to have you as my friend 
I will be looking forward to you news 

Love ya lots
xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oooh Starr darlin - hope I haven't missed you but you should be tucked up in bed by now young lady!  Tomorrow is the first day of the rest of your lives - together - as a family!!  Isn't that amazing?!!  

Sending special wishes and loves across the seas to you hunny and know that you will be an amazing Mummy to your tiny beautiful miracle.

Love as ever
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Starr - I know you won't see this now as your probably in hospital absolutely starving and impatiently waiting for your turn in theatre   (it seems like just yesterday I was in your shoes). But I'm thinking about you and can't wait to hear about your wonderful little daughter.

D x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Starr...

Thinking of you lots honey.  I can't believe that soon...or maybe already...you will have your precious daughter in your arms.  Wishing you all the very best...

Much love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

No news yet peeps x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

I've got butterflies!  

VIL
xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

And me   
You'd think she would get a move on for her mates wouldn't you   

Hurry up Starr, we want news of Starlet


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

blimey i have just broken the speed limit to get home from taking megan to nursery and still no news

come on Starr - i am busting a gut here wanting to know if all is ok

xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

*Starr & DH are proud to announce the safe arrival of Daisy 

Weighing in at 8lb 5oz

Mother & baby both doing well and looking pretty (Dh's words awwwwww)*


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Congratulations Starr & DH, welcome to the word little Daisy 

You are one very lucky girl to have a mummy and daddy who tried so hard to have you, mummy and daddy are very lucky to have you and we are all very lucky to have been part of this journey, wishing you health and happiness   

PS Looby if you want to post this in birth annoucements, feel free x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Can't stop smiling x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hurray!!! Hurray!!!

What very lovely news - I'm delighted for Starr and DH and welcome to the world little Daisy (such a nice name).

Congratulations!!!

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

YAY!!!  WAY TO GO STARR AND DH

WISH I COULD SEE YOUR FACES!

WELCOME TO THE WORLD LITTLE DAISY    

                                            


SHAZIA


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*DEAR STARR & DH
MANY CONGRATULATIONS
ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF
 DAISY 
LOTS OF LOVE
MURTLE
XXXXX*
    ​


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS STARR & DH
ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR
BEAUTIFUL BABY DAUGHTER
   DAISY   

SO PLEASED YOU ARE BOTH WELL (& PRETTY)
WASN'T SHE WORTH ALL OF THAT EFFORT!

LOTS OF LOVE & HUGS
ERICA   *​


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF DAISY!!!*    

*enjoy every single second!!!!

loads of love
kj x*


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Huge congrats to Starr and dh on the birth of your daughter,well done and lots of love xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Starr and DH

Massive Congratulations on the birth

of your daughter Daisy

We are all so happy for you both

Wishing you all the best

Love

Katherine, Richard and Megan

xxxxx*​


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Starr and DH

Such wonderful news...huge congratulations to you both!  Welcome to the world little Daisy.

So very pleased for you both...

Much love

Sarah xxx  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx these from Hannah and William!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Starr & DH

Congratulations on the birth of Daisy

Welcome to the world of pink, enjoy every minute of being a Mummy!!

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Starr & DH Congratulations on the safe and fab arrival of lil Daisy!!

Enjoy every minute hun you must be on 

Loads of Love from Charlie xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

WOHOO
HUGE CONGRATS STARR AND DH
ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF
YOUR DAUGHTER DAISY
ENJOY EVERY MINUTE​


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS STARR WHAT WONDERFUL NEWS I AM SOO HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH. 
LOVELY NAME AND CANT WAIT TO SEE PHOTOS


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Starr & DH 

Havent stopped thinking of you all, on this the first day of the rest of your lives 

Welcome Daisy, such a lovely name for a very special little girl 

all our love,
Debs, Andy & Katie xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

What a gorgeous name! Fantastic weight! 
I love happy endings                Or rather, beginnings!
Have a wonderful, wonderful life together.
With lots of love,
Claire, Hamish and Eve xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Well done STARR and DH

Congratulations on the safe arrival of little  Daisy  (and what a lovely name).

D x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the world Daisy!
...and congratulations to Mummy & Daddy!
Loads of love
Molly
xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hooray Starr!! fantastic news and welcome to the world Daisy!
lots of love
Kirsty, Robin and Oliver xxxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Congratulations Starr & DH, welcome to the world Daisy.

Love From Jo, Nick, Owen, Morgann, Kerys & Sian


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

STARR and DH
CONGRATULATIONS ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF DAISY
LOTS OF LOVE N.Lass, Thomas and Grace Xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Congratulations Starr and DH

Welcome to the world Daisy - fantastic nme by the way

I am so so thrilled by yoru news

Donna x x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello !!!!!

Im still in hospital so this could take a while to type on the tiny keyboard!!

WE DID IT!!!!!!!!!

Daisy Elizabeth is beautiful (ok i might be biased!) She has all the bits in the right place and so far has been a very good girl!!

Daddy is besotted.....  its so wonderful to see him so happy with her  

Feeding is ok... a bit of a stuggle but well  get there.

Should be home later today.

thanks again for all the lovely messages and all the love and support over the last 4 years...

love Kelly, Peter and Daisy xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Awww Kelly your message gave me goosebumps,looking forward to seeing lots of pics,take it easy though won't you xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

oh gave me goose bumps to - so happy for you all

Make sure you take it easy when you get home

Love to you all

xxxxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh Starr, well done you - hope you are recovering OK.  She sounds gorgeous.

Minkey x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great to hear you'll be home later starr..enjoy that moment bringing YOUR daughter home 

MWAHS
kj x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Starr,

so glad you are both doing well, make sure you take it easy when you come home, take it from someone who didn't and thought she was fine but boy does it creep up on you.
Also if the hospital give you pain killers to take - TAKE THEM!  I did for a couple of days then my section felt fine so I thought I would stop, but a few days later - the pain  

Are you breast feeding?

All the best

Donna x x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awwww Starr thanks for popping on, can't wait to hear more, shes sounds a dream, the feeding isn't easy, but if you can just get past the tough part it gets so much easier x


----------

